# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Τεστ σεξουαλικού προσανατολισμού

## ioannis2

Βρήκα το πιο κάτω τεστ το οποίο μου φάνηκε πολύ καλό. Απαντάς με βάση το τι πρόσεξες πρώτα,

"Κλίμακα Κίνσεϊ: Ποιος είναι ο πραγματικός σεξουαλικός σας προσανατολισμός;"

https://enallaktikidrasi.com/2016/09...Emd3B2cWNxPTEx

----------

